# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  Como funciona un botijo, su tecnología para los que no lo sepan.

## NoRegistrado

> A primera vista pudiera parecer que, en su concepción, el botijo no requirió de demasiada actividad raquídea. Que su peso específico en la historia de la innovación es el equivalente al de un vídeo de caídas en YouTube. Sin embargo, este invento de baja tecnología no fue desarrollado en muchos países del mundo. Jamás. 
> 
> Sirva, pues, este modesto texto como reivindicación de este recipiente de barro poroso cocido, y como argumento para esgrimir frente a la cara de quienes opinen que en la piel de toro uno solo puede granjearse el aplauso si deja en la aduana todos los signos distintivos del talento y la originalidad.
> 
> La historia del botijo se remonta a las antiguas culturas mesopotámicas, donde se encontraron los primeros restos de recipientes con formas similares a los actuales. Los periodos de su máximo esplendor fueron la Edad del Bronce en el Mediterráneo y la Grecia helenística en donde se utilizó como artículo ornamental. Y ya hace unos 3.500 años que en tierras celtíberas se usaba el botijo para conservar el agua fresca, tal y como sugiere un ejemplar encontrado en el yacimiento de Puntarrón Chico, en Murcia. 
> 
> Los calores murcianos, y en general del sur del país, propiciaron una serie de pruebas y errores a la hora de guardar el agua y evitar que ésta acabara semejando un jacuzzi. Así que, entre gota de sudor y gota de sudor, finalmente se percataron las gentes que los hoy llamados botijos mantenían el agua fresca incluso bajo el sol más inclemente. 
> 
> El secreto parecía residir en el hecho de que el el recipiente no es hermético, y que suda el agua de su interior, lo que provoca un fenómeno de evaporación que reduce la temperatura del interior (justo por la misma razón que todos nosotros sudamos), junto a un proceso de ventilación a través de los poros (como si fueran pequeñas bocas de perros jadeantes: por eso los perros se ventilan así y no necesitan sudar). 
> ...


http://www.xatakaciencia.com//sabias...ish-del-botijo

 Cuando no existían los frigoríficos o eran un artículo al alcance de pocos, el botijo era protagonista en suministrarnos agua fresca. Por cierto, mejor beber gua fresca que no fría.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

HUESITO (28-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

Gracias Miguel por el articulo. Mucha gente no sabe como funciona y es sencillamente por absorcion de calor gracias a la evaporacion del exterior ( a traves de los poros). 
Mucha gente busca botijos lacados o barnizados y estos no funcionan, a de ser poroso.
Otro ejemplo es la sandia, si la cojemos del bancal en plena solana, simplemente con abrirla por la mitad y dejarla 15 minutos al sol, se refresca.
Saludos.

----------

NoRegistrado (28-feb-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Pues mira, no sabía lo de la sandía. Un cuñado mío también me lo dijo ayer. Siempre se aprende algo.

Con lo del botijo durante bastante tiempo he tenido en mi oficina botijo, y mis hijos se reían, pero al final lo utilizaban más que yo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## HUESITO

Y yo tambien lo usé cuando era mozo.. :Big Grin: 
Saludos.

----------

